# Vacation feeding



## ErikB113 (Aug 26, 2007)

Kinda have a problem. I'm going on vacation at the end of the month, and at that point I'll have three froglets about two weeks out of water. They have to eat constantly right. I think my roomamte can handle feeding the adults every other day, but I'm not sure he'll remember the babies. Do you think it would work to like cut the cloth out of a couple of the holes on the top of a culture cup and just put it in the tank with the little ones as kinda of a time release deal? I dont want to come home to tragedy. I've already seeded the tank with springs, but i was thinking the flies would just slowly find their way out of the cup and into the tank and also keep producing while they do it. Any thoughts? Ideas?


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

That will work, depending on how long you'll be gone. For newly morphed froglets, I wouldnt make that hole too big because too many flies can also stress the little guys. Seeding your grow-out tanks with a lot of springtails should sustain them for a bit when they're young. Once again, it depends on how long you'll be away.

I usually create cultures (melano) in smaller cups about 2 weeks before I leave, so that they'll be pumping out flies just in time, while I'm gone. 

Well, that worked for me when I had about a dozen or so vivs. 25 more tanks later, I have to ask a trusted buddy to stop by and do the feeding chore. :roll:


----------



## krharmut (Sep 22, 2007)

Just read this thread the other day. May be helpful for you.

food-feeding/topic4289.html

Katie


----------



## ErikB113 (Aug 26, 2007)

i know this is off the topic and not in the right forum, but how big you my tank be for three frogs fresh out of the water? A ten gallon is too big huh?


----------



## ErikB113 (Aug 26, 2007)

wow i think i left a few words out of that question. You got the idea right? I feel dumb


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

i use either 2.5 gal tanks or 5 gal half. (wow, that sounded funny) Basically, I have these 2.5 gal tanks that have the same horizontal space as a 5 gallon AGA tank, but half as tall. I get them from glasscages at a local reptile show.
Anyway, I use LFS and lots of leaf litter on top of that. Either several stems of pothos or creeping fig is added so they can hide. They're usually well seeded with springtails and I add enough flies in there, but not too much to stress them. Your ten gallon is fine if that's all you have, or a 5 gal tank can be had for ~$8 or so. The froglets arent going to be as aggressive feeding for at least a couple of days after morphing, but they soon catch on and the less space for them to find food is better. Once again, if you have springtails all over, its easier for them to find their meals.
Since you'll be leaving in a month or so, you have time to set up. 

Best of luck.


----------



## ErikB113 (Aug 26, 2007)

I've got it set up already. but i used spahgnum. kind of occurs to me though that it might be hard for the little guys to get around on top of it, plus the flies will be able to hide easier. wonder if i should of gone a different route.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> wonder if i should of gone a different route.


Just add a fair bit of leaf litter over the sphagnum.


----------

